# Fuse Panel Fan



## Kodiak24 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just bought a 2008 RSDS and when we were eating dinner I heard a fan come on and I look and it was the one below the fuse panel. After a few minutes it made a funny noise and then stopped and I never heard it come on again. Can someone tell me when that fan should come on so I can check to see if it is still working? Also what is it for?


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

It's the 12V converter. It will come on and off as needed.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

The fan should come on if you turn on all your 12v lighting (putting a load on the converter).


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

[quote name='Kodiak24' date='19 October 2010 - 07:45 PM' timestamp='1287539134' post='398480']
I just bought a 2008 RSDS and when we were eating dinner I heard a fan come on and I look and it was the one below the fuse panel. After a few minutes it made a funny noise and then stopped and I never heard it come on again. Can someone tell me when that fan should come on so I can check to see if it is still working? Also what is it for?
[/quote
I have a 312BH and my fan comes on and sounds like it varies speeds depending on the load applied. It may run if the 12V battery is low and is drawing heavily charging as well. It should cycle automatically as needed for cooling.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Easy checking for the fan:

1. ---deleted---
2. turn off all 12 volt lights, stereo, etc.
3. start turning on 12 volt lights one at a time. After you turn on three or four or five, you should hear the fan come on --the converter is now working hard enough to need cooling.

My fan comes on with four of the overhead lights on.

If you turn on all your lights (i.e., load up the converter a bit) and do not get the fan to come on, I recommend having it checked. With no cooling, the converter can toast itself. That's expensive.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

hautevue said:


> Easy checking for the fan:
> 
> 1. Unhook from shore power.
> 2. turn off all 12 volt lights, stereo, etc.
> ...


When unhooked from shore power, the converter will be unpowered and the fan will NOT run. The converter's sole purpose in life is to convert shore power to +12V. In the absence of shore power, all 12V circuits are powered only from the battery.

Gilligan


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Oops. Right you are. I've changed my posting and will spend an hour in the woodshed...


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Gilligan said:


> Easy checking for the fan:
> 
> 1. Unhook from shore power.
> 2. turn off all 12 volt lights, stereo, etc.
> ...


When unhooked from shore power, the converter will be unpowered and the fan will NOT run. The converter's sole purpose in life is to convert shore power to +12V. In the absence of shore power, all 12V circuits are powered only from the battery.

Gilligan








[/quote]

I think Gilligan left himself logged in and someone used his account to post that.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I wish someone had used my account to post that response instead of me! It's embarassing to make that type of silly mistake. I'm glad Gilligan spotted it before it caused problems for Kodiak24, who would have rightly scratched his head wondering what was I thinking!


----------



## Kodiak24 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the inputs. It is working after I turn on 4 lights so I guess i am ok. thanks for the help


----------

